# Laptop für Bildbearbeitung Entscheidungsproblem



## Minzbonbon (14. September 2010)

*Laptop für Bildbearbeitung Entscheidungsproblem*

Hallo! 

Ich bräuchte da mal euren Experten-Rat 

Ich bin gerade auf intensiver Suche nach einem Laptop, mit dem ich überwiegend größere Bilder (RAWs, TIFFs mit Ebenen) bearbeiten kann. Spielen tue ich gar nicht. Ansonsten nutze ich den PC nur noch für's Internet.

Wichtig wäre mir:
- matter Bildschirm (oder weiß jemand von einer Folie, die glänzende    Bildschirme *gut* matt macht?)
- ca. 15 Zoll
- RAM mindestens 4GB, aber auf jeden Fall aufrüstbar auf 8GB
- i7 Prozessor (oder würde mir auch ein i5 reichen?)
- gute Verarbeitung
- Akku kann mittelmäßig sein, obwohl länger natürlich immer besser ist
- evtl. Studentenrabatt?

Habe mir folgende Laptops rausgesucht:

- *HP Envy 15* (Nachteile: glänzender Bildschirm, externes DVD-Laufwerk. Vorteile: Design, leicht, lange Akkulaufzeit)

- *Sony Vaio VPC-F12ZE oder F12SE* (Nachteile: Anscheindend zu laute Lüftung. Vorteile: matter Bildschirm, Blue Ray)

- *Toshiba Satellite* (Nachteile: glänzender Bildschirm. Vorteile: Umfangreiche Ausstattung, z.B. guter Sound, eingebauter TV-Tuner)

- *Lenovo Thinkpad W510 4389 W1B* (für Studenten) (Nachteil: nicht so "stylish", relativ kurze Akkulaufzeit. Vorteil: matter Bildschirm, Colorimeter, gute Verarbeitung)


Ich denke, dass ich wohl mit keinem dieser Laptops so richtig was falsch machen kann, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand entscheidende Tipps/Erfahrungen für mich? Oder vielleicht hat jemand auch noch einen ganz neuen Vorschlag?...

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten und sage schon mal HERZLICHEN DANK!

Minzbonbon

PS: Oder ist hier irgendwer sogar für ein *Macbook Pro*? Ich persönlich finde die zwar schön, aber von der Preis-Leistung zu teuer. Außerdem nervt der Hype! Oder lohnt sich der Aufpreis, weil der qualitativ so gut ist???


----------



## rocc (14. September 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Bildbearbeitung Entscheidungsproblem*

Mal im Ernst: du willst hauptsächlich Bildbearbeitungsprogramme nutzen, aber auf ein GlareType-Display mit wesentlich(!) besseren Kontrasten und tieferem Schwarz verzichten? Ich glaube, damit streichst du an der falschen Stelle. Lieber auf einen i5 & schnellen DDR3-Speicher bauen. 
Das HP Envy soll sehr gut verarbeitet sein. Qualitativ inetwa auf einem Niveau mit dem neuen MacBook Pro, wenn auch die Spaltmaße vielleicht etwas größer sind. Begrapschen konnte ich es dagegen leider noch nicht.

Für Vorschläge mache ich mich gerade schlau. Poste dann, wenn ich was habe.


----------



## Superwip (14. September 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Bildbearbeitung Entscheidungsproblem*



> Mal im Ernst: du willst hauptsächlich Bildbearbeitungsprogramme nutzen, aber auf ein GlareType-Display mit wesentlich(!) besseren Kontrasten und tieferem Schwarz verzichten?


 
So ein Blödsinn...

Warum sind alle High-End Grafikermonitore wohl matt?

Der Kontrast von spiegelnden Monitoren ist nur bei schwachem Umgebungslich, dass nicht direkt spiegelt gefühlt höher, in einem dunklen Raum gibt es keinen Unterschied und wenn es hell ist sind spiegelnde Monitore praktisch unbrauchbar

Wenn du primär mit dem Internen Bildschirm arbeiten willst würde ich das 
Lenovo Thinkpad W510 empfehlen, es hat definitiv das beste Display aller Kandidaten und überhaupt eines der besten im Notebookbereich; gegebenenfalls in einer Konfiguration mit Touchscreen, der kann vor allem aber nicht nur mobil gerade bei der Bildbearbeitung sehr hilfreich sein

Ein Quad i7 bringt schon einiges, die Frage ist eben ob er dir den Vorteil wert ist, nötig ist er aber sicher nicht
das selbe gilt für 8GiB RAM (hier auch beachten: nachrüsten ist oft billiger!)



> Nachteil: nicht so "stylish"


Was an einem Thinkpad nicht so "stylish" sein soll weiß ich auch nicht, meiner Meinung nach gehören die Thinkpads zu den edelsten Notebooks überhaupt, aber jedem das seine


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (14. September 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Bildbearbeitung Entscheidungsproblem*

Ich hab letztens die F Serie von Sony probiert, war sehr begeistert und aus meiner Sicht bieten die für ziemlich wenig Geld, relativ viel an Hardware. Lauten Lüfter habe ich nicht bemerkt, eventuell BIOS Unterschiede 

Nicht alle High-End Monitore sind Matt, aber für Bilderbearbeitung wären die vom Vorteil, außerdem werden die Augen nicht so schnell müde. Übrigens kann eine Folie diesen matten Effekt erzeugen, falls dein Wunschnotebook sowas nicht haben sollte.

Und mal ehrlich, Thinkpad und schön ? Ich glaub mein Laptop aus dem Jahr 2002 ist hübscher und moderner als die Teile


----------



## Superwip (14. September 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Bildbearbeitung Entscheidungsproblem*



> Nicht alle High-End Monitore sind Matt


 
Beispiel bitte!



> Übrigens kann eine Folie diesen matten Effekt erzeugen, falls dein Wunschnotebook sowas nicht haben sollte.


 
Das stimmt natürlich und funktioniert auch ziemlich gut; allerdings ist es sehr aufwendig die Folie aufzutragen, vor allem wenn man will, dass sie den gesamten Bildschirm bedeckt und nicht kurz vor dem Rand aufhört; gibt aber auch Proffessionelle Firmen, die solche Folien auftragen


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (14. September 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Bildbearbeitung Entscheidungsproblem*

Beispiel liefere ich gerne. Welche Monitore fallen bei dir unter High-End, also Diagonale sowie Hersteller ?


----------



## Superwip (15. September 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Bildbearbeitung Entscheidungsproblem*

High-End: in dem Fall Monitore, die primär für (proffessionelle) Bild/Videobearbeitung ausgelegt wurden, von den Marken her ist es schwer sich hier festzulegen, es gibt zwar einige Marken, die komplett rausfallen und einige Marken, die fast nur/nur derartige Monitore herstellen (etwa EIZO, LaCie) aber viele Marken, die high-end Monitore herstellen, bauen auch billigere Geräte, davon manche mit Spiegel; ich hab jedenfalls schon etwas gesucht und noch keine gefunden (abgesehen vielleicht vom Apple Cinema Display, das aber wohl auch nicht primär für proffessionelle Bildbearbeitung ausgelegt wurde)


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (15. September 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Bildbearbeitung Entscheidungsproblem*

Apple Cinema Display war mein erstes Beispiel ^^ Ok, ich guck die Tage, was aus meiner Sicht dazugehören könnte


----------



## Minzbonbon (17. September 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Bildbearbeitung Entscheidungsproblem*

Wow, vielen Dank schon mal für die schnellen, vielen und hilfreichen Antworten!

Also, d.h., wenn ich nicht primär auf den matten Bildschirm achten muss (da dieser ja auch mit einer Folie matt gemacht werden kann), könnte ich mich quasi für den Laptop entscheiden, der mir ansonsten am meisten zugesagt hat (wäre der HP Envy). Bei der Suche immer den matten Bildschirm zu berücksichtigen, schränkt die Ergebnisse doch ziemlich ein.

Ich habe eigentlich vor, mir irgendwann mal - wenn ich mir das leisten kann - einen guten externen Monitor zu kaufen und dann vom Laptop aus daran zu arbeiten. Eine befreundete Fotografin hat z.B. ein Macbook Pro und arbeitet von da aus an einem Eizo-Bildschirm (davon kann ich grad nur träumen

Naja, aber solang ich mir das nicht leisten kann, suche ich halt ein gutes vorläufiges Arbeitsgerät. Ich bin noch im Studium, aber wenn ich fertig bin, darf ich mich Fotodesignerin schimpfen. Insofern wäre nochmal die Frage, ob ich nicht - mit Blick auf die Zukunft - doch beim zur Zeit leistungsstärksten Prozessor und den 8GB RAM bleiben sollte. Ich werde zwar in näherer Zukunft nicht mit digitalen Mittelformat-Daten arbeiten, aber meine Canon EOS 5D Mark 2 bringt ja auch schon ordentlich große RAW-Daten zustande. Wenn ich dann mit TIFFs und bei Composings mit vielen Ebenen arbeite, wär ja viel RAM nicht schlecht oder? (Die Frage ist natürlich, ob es erstmal reichen würde, wenn ich mit 4GB starte und dann später aufrüste).

Oder meint ihr, dass ein i5 mit 4GB tatsächlich reichen würde?...

Viele Grüße,

Minzbonbon


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Bildbearbeitung Entscheidungsproblem*

Klar reicht ein i5 und 4GB erstmal. Ich würd an Deiner Stelle mal überlegen: WO arbeitest Du denn mit den Laptop? Wenn Du die "ernsthaften" Dinge auch zu Hause machen kannst, dann spar Dir die Kohle, nimm für Uni (ich geh mal davon aus, dass Du Studentin bist, weil Du auch nach Studi-Rabatt fragst) und unterwegs ein preiswertes Notebook und für zu Hause dann einen guten PC. Für Vorlesungen oder workshops oder mal in der Pause arbeiten, mal ein bisschen Photoshop vorarbeiten usw. reicht ein 500-600€ Notebook völlig aus. Für die (bezogen auf die von Dir erwähnten Notebooks) mind. 600€ gesparten € bekommst Du locker nen PC mit nem 3.4GHz Quadcore, 4GB RAM, 1TB Festplatte und nen guten Einsteiger-TFT. Und bei Bedarf kannst Du dann auf 8GB aufrüsten, oder für 80€ mehr auch direkt 8GB nehmen, was bei Notebooks sauteuer ist, da man da wegen der nur 2 vorhandenen Slots 2x4GB nehmen muss - bei PCs gehen 4x 2GB, was viel billiger ist. Auch ne neue CPU ist beim PC leicht nachgerüstet.


----------



## Superwip (17. September 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Bildbearbeitung Entscheidungsproblem*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Und bei Bedarf kannst Du dann auf 8GB aufrüsten, oder für 80€ mehr auch direkt 8GB nehmen, was bei Notebooks sauteuer ist, da man da wegen der nur 2 vorhandenen Slots 2x4GB nehmen muss - bei PCs gehen 4x 2GB, was viel billiger ist. Auch ne neue CPU ist beim PC leicht nachgerüstet.


 
Na ja... es gibt auch (einige wenige) Notebooks, die 4 RAM Riegel unterstützen

CPU Aufrüstung ist bei Notebooks auch problemlos möglich, ist nicht viel schwerer als bei Desktops, man muss nur bei Notebooks nicht nur auf den Sockel sondern auch auf die TDP achten, da die Kühlung vieler Notebooks nicht für die leistungsstärksten CPUs ausgelegt ist

Was die CPU Aufrüstung bei Desktops betrifft sind wir auch an einer Grenze angelangt- sowohl bei Intel als auch bei AMD werden alle Desktopsockel gewechselt (bei AMD die mobilen auch, bei Intel ist dazu nichts bekannt, wahrscheinlich schon)
Die besten CPUs für die aktuellen Sockel sind also bereits erhältlich, maximal erscheinen noch geringfügig höher getaktete Modelle, wenn man jetzt high-end kauf muss man also beim CPU Aufrüsten auf jeden Fall das Mainboard wechseln

Allgemein könnte man sagen:
Bei Desktops kann man prinzipiell alles aufrüsten, bei CPUs muss man aber zum Teil das MB wechseln (und wenn irgendwann, eines fernen Tages mal eine neue RAM Generation kommt)

Bei Notebooks kann man folgendes jedenfalls immer, relativ problemlos aufrüsten:

CPU
RAM
HDD/SSD
PCIe Mini Card (Standard: Mobilfunk/W-LAN Karte)
Express Card Erweiterungskarte (für zusätzliche Anschlüsse o.Ä.)
Sämtliches extern angebundenes Zubehör

Folgendes zum Teil, meist aber, wenn überhaupt nur relativ schwierig:

Optisches Laufwerk (Modellabhängig)
GraKa (Modellabhängig, überteuert)
Mainboard (bei einigen wenigen Modellen)
Bildschirm (Modellabhängig, meist überteuert)

Wenn du doch auf einen Laptop als primäre Arbeitsplattform bestehst würde ich dir nach wie vor das W510 Thinkpad empfehlen, da es einfach einen der besten Bildschirme der Notebookwelt hat

Das HP Envy 15 würde ich dagegen nicht empfehlen; der Bildschirm spiegelt nicht nur, er hat auch einen miesen Kontrast (225:1) und einen mickrigen Farbraum


----------



## Minzbonbon (17. September 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Bildbearbeitung Entscheidungsproblem*

Danke Herbboy!

Das mit der Feststation hatte ich auch schon überlegt. Letztendlich hatte ich mich eigentlich wegen der eingeschränkten Mobilität dagegen entschieden (z.B. wenn man n Shooting hat und die Bilder gleich überprüfen will oder halt in der Vorlesung nen Laptop braucht usw.). Die richtige Bildbearbeitung aber ist natürlich nur etwas für den Schreibtisch, das ist klar.

Die Idee, sich quasi BEIDES zu holen, ist mir noch nicht gekommen. Klar brauche ich für unterwegs dann keinen supertollen Laptop, sondern eher einen möglichst kompakten, transportablen mit einigermaßen langer Akkulaufzeit. Da stöber ich einfach noch n bisschen.

Eine Feststation ist - wie du sagst - wohl wirklich von Vorteil, da ich dabei nicht gleich so viel Geld auf einmal ausgeben muss und einzelne Komponenten je nach Bedarf und Geldbeutelsituation aufrüsten kann.

Danke für diese Erkenntnis! 

Meinst du/ meint ihr, es ist sinnvoll, sich einen selber zusammen zu stellen und wenn ja dann wo? Oder sind fertige Angebote z.B. bei Saturn/Media Markt auch zu berücksichtigen?


----------



## Minzbonbon (17. September 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Bildbearbeitung Entscheidungsproblem*

Ah Superwip - hab deinen Beitrag erst jetzt gelesen.
Danke auch für die Tipps! Ja, das Thinkpad scheint wirklich gut zu sein, was ich so lese... Aber ich bin grad tatsächlich am Überlegen, ob ich nicht doch lieber nen guten Desktop-PC nehme und zusätzlich ein günstiges, mittelmäßiges Notebook. Die Idee scheint mir grad am sinnvollsten


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Bildbearbeitung Entscheidungsproblem*

ALso, selber zusammenstellen ist idR besser, weil man individuell und auch mit Zukunftsplanung zusammenstellen kann. Die fertigen sind oft unausgewogenen oder auch etwas teurer, oder es sind Dinge dabei, die man gar nicht braucht, oder Dinge drin, bei denen man nich genau weiß, was die können, zB "500GB Markenfestplatte" sagt soviel aus wie "Freibierparty mit Markenbier", nämlich rein gar nix über die Qualität. Oder es steckt ein unbekanntes Mainboard drin, bei dem man nicht weiß, wie gut es aufrüstbar wäre. Oder es steckt ein super Quadcore drin, aber dafür nur eine 60€-Grafikkarte und dazu ein Netzteil, das für ne gute Karte nicht reichen würde.

Es kann aber auch durchaus emfpehlenswerte Fertig-PCs geben. Müßte man halt erst anschauen und dann beurteilen.


----------



## Superwip (17. September 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Bildbearbeitung Entscheidungsproblem*

Der Hauptvorteil von Desktop PCs ist im wesentlichen das vel bessere Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und die höhere Spitzenleistung im High-End Bereich

Die Notebook+ Desktop Kombination halte ich in deinem Fall ebenfalls für die beste Option

Ich hab auch einen Desktop und ein Subnotebook und bin mit der Kombi voll zufrieden

Den PC würde ich selbst zusammenstellen, die wenigen wirklich guten Komplett PCs sind meist stark überteuert

Desweiteren hat man bei Komplett PCs meist nur Garantie auf das ganze Gerät; wenn ein Teil kaputt wird muss man es zum Händler zurückbringen und kann erstmal eine Weile warten bis man ihn repariert oder auch nicht zurückbekommt; bei einem selbstgebauten PC schickt man nur das kaputte Teil ein und kann derweil ohne weitermachen oder das kaputte Teil provisorisch mit einem alten ersetzen


----------



## Minzbonbon (21. September 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Bildbearbeitung Entscheidungsproblem*

Dankeschön!


----------



## Psytis (21. September 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Bildbearbeitung Entscheidungsproblem*

ich weiss jetzt nicht genau wie der stand der dinge heir ist, aber ich hab mir mal ein paar von deinen bsp laptops angesehn. preislich bist du da ja schon mehr im fortgeschrittenen bereich, vielleicht ist dann Schenker Notebooks - Xtreme Mobile Gaming | mySN.de eine alternative. werben zwar mit Gamernotebookst, aber solange du nicht unbedingt eine Fire/Quadro graka haben willst solltest du auch da was finden können.


----------



## rocc (27. September 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Bildbearbeitung Entscheidungsproblem*



Superwip schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn...
> 
> Warum sind alle High-End Grafikermonitore wohl matt?
> 
> Der Kontrast von spiegelnden Monitoren ist nur bei schwachem Umgebungslich, dass nicht direkt spiegelt gefühlt höher, in einem dunklen Raum gibt es keinen Unterschied und wenn es hell ist sind spiegelnde Monitore praktisch unbrauchbar



what? Ich vergleiche ein mattes Display mit einem gleichteuren spiegelnden. Der Direktvergleich zeigt: Die Farben sind um einiges besser, der Bildschirm bleibt heller und manchmal(!) sind auch aus verschiedenen Winkeln die Farben besser. Pauschal: GlareTypes sind immer farbkräftiger. Es sei denn, sie werden mit einer sehr, sehr hochwertigen Folie versehen. Wenn diese dann aber 200€ kostet bin ich raus und mit mir auch so ziemlich jeder Privatverbraucher.


----------



## Superwip (27. September 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Bildbearbeitung Entscheidungsproblem*



roccatkone schrieb:


> what? Ich vergleiche ein mattes Display mit einem gleichteuren spiegelnden. Der Direktvergleich zeigt: Die Farben sind um einiges besser, der Bildschirm bleibt heller und manchmal(!) sind auch aus verschiedenen Winkeln die Farben besser. Pauschal: GlareTypes sind immer farbkräftiger. Es sei denn, sie werden mit einer sehr, sehr hochwertigen Folie versehen. Wenn diese dann aber 200€ kostet bin ich raus und mit mir auch so ziemlich jeder Privatverbraucher.


 
Du ein Vergleich "gleichteurer" Displays hinkt, da hier noch lange nicht ansatzweise die selbe Technik verbaut sein muss; es gibt aber durchaus Bildschirme (und vor allem Notebooks) die in einer spiegelnden und in einer matten Version vorliegen

Wie gesagt: In einem Dunklen Raum kann man überhapt nicht erkennen, ob ein Display spiegelt oder nicht- hier hat man weder einen Vor noch einen Nachteil

Wenn man eine punktuelle Lichtquelle im Raum hat wird das Licht von einem Spiegelnden Display gespiegelt, im Idealfall nicht zum Benutzer des PCs...
Ein mattes Display wird von der Lichtquelle beleuchtet und reflektiert das Licht diffus; da das Bild so gleichmäßig heller wird sinken der effektive Kontrast und die Farbwerte tatsächlich; den Effekt gibt es zwar bis zu einem gewissen Grad auch bei spiegelnden Displays, er ist dort aber nicht so stark

Wenn es aber zu hell ist wird die Umgebung in einem spiegelnden Display gespiegelt und die Hintergrundbeleuchtung ist nichtmehr/nurnoch eingeschränkt in der Lage das zu überstrahlen- in so einer Situation ist ein spiegelndes Display praktisch unbrauchbar während man sich bei einem matten nur mit weiter sinkenden effektiven Kontrast und Schwarzwerten abfinden müsste

-> unter bestimmten Bedingungen (MM Verkaufsraum...) sind spiegelnde Displays wohl tatsächlich geringfügig im Vorteil, das ist aber eher zu vernachlässigen; unter Idealbedingungen haben weder spiegelnde noch matte Displays einen Vorteil und unter schlechten Bedingungen liefern matte Displays noch ein zumindestens brauchbares Bild, wo man sich mit einem Spiegel schon lange nurnoch selber sieht...


----------



## rocc (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Bildbearbeitung Entscheidungsproblem*

Ich kann von mehreren spiegelnden und matten Notebookdisplays behaupten: In jedem Fall waren die Spiegelnden besser. Vergleich: Notebooks von Samsung und HP (spiegelnd) / die Anderen von Medion und Dell (matt).


----------



## Superwip (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Bildbearbeitung Entscheidungsproblem*

Laptops kann man hier nur schwer vergleichen, schon garnicht Modelle verschiedener Hersteller

Matte Laptops sind meistens Businessmodelle für klassische Office Anwendungen, Internet, Programmieren,... bei denen jedenfalls primär wichtig ist, dass das Display matt und hell ist um auch unter schlechten Bedingungen noch "lesbar" zu sein- Laptops mit spiegelnden Displays sind meist Multimedia/Gaming Modelle, deren Displays hauptsächlich möglichst schnell (Reaktionszeit) und kontrastreich sein sowie knallige (nicht unbedingt realistische) Farben haben sollen; im Vergleich zu Desktop Bildschirmen erfüllen sie diese Kriterien zwar meist nur äußerst unbefriedigend aber doch besser als die meisten Business Notebooks, ganz unabhängig davon, ob das Display nun spiegel oder nicht

An das matte Display eines W510 Thinkpad, das als mobile high-end Workstation, auch für Bildbearbeitung, konzipiert wurde kommt aber kaum ein Multimedianotebook heran


----------

